# Trane XL19 clicking noise



## Smithross (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a XL19 unit making a clicking noise emitting from the defroster board CNT04335, and the red led is flashing twice per second. 

The unit had leaked freon, located and repaired yesterday. Recharged system with 17 pounds as noted on panel, with good pressures. Noticed compressor unit was cycling more then normal along with the clicking and led flash. Bad defroster board?


----------



## Saturatedpsi (Dec 1, 2011)

Smithross said:


> I have a XL19 unit making a clicking noise emitting from the defroster board CNT04335, and the red led is flashing twice per second.
> 
> The unit had leaked freon, located and repaired yesterday. Recharged system with 17 pounds as noted on panel, with good pressures. Noticed compressor unit was cycling more then normal along with the clicking and led flash. Bad defroster board?


Call a service company...


----------



## Smithross (Jan 21, 2012)

I disconnected all electrical power for approximately 10 minutes, then reapplied. After several hours I could hear the clicking of what sounds like a relay on the defroster board, and the same double red led blinks.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry, but this site is for pros only. Please visit our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com for DIY questions. Thanks.


----------

